# Mail order steak (filet) in USA?



## Paraffin (Jan 2, 2020)

I can get what I need for the various beef dishes I make from local stores, but there is one thing that eludes me. My wife, bless her, loves a filet mignon. Yeah, I know... not the most flavorful steak... but it's what she likes and I'm happy to pan-sear it for her.

I'm out here in the hinterlands of Washington State on the Olympic Peninsula, where I can get many good things like local seafood and local farm vegetables, but not a decent steak filet from the local supermarkets or farmer's markets.

Is there a decent mail order supplier here in the USA that can be relied on to deliver a nice thick filet mignon steak cut, without having to sign up for some kind of subscription deal or buy in quantity? This is something I might make once every 2 or 3 months so I don't care what it costs. A Google search just brings up a bewildering number of sites, so I'd rather rely on KKF members if you've bought mail order steaks and can recommend a supplier.


----------



## RonB (Jan 2, 2020)

I belong to a BBQ forum, (AmazingRibs.com), and the two mail order companies that get the most props are Porter Road and Snake River Farms.


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 2, 2020)

Flannery Beef - Very good prices for quality beef;

http://www.flannerybeef.com/butcher...-reserve/california-reserve-filet-mignon.html


----------



## parbaked (Jan 2, 2020)

Paraffin said:


> I don't care what it costs.



Snake River Farms is really good quality. They have different grades of fillet to try (all premium) ...nice pork too.


----------



## GoodMagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Costco?


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the rec's, I'll follow up on them. 

I didn't think about Costco; the nearest one is over an hour's drive away, and I don't usually shop there, but I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 3, 2020)

Paraffin said:


> Thanks everyone for the rec's, I'll follow up on them.
> 
> I didn't think about Costco; the nearest one is over an hour's drive away, and I don't usually shop there, but I'll check it out. Thanks!


Keep in mind that Costco sometimes engages in creative packaging. They will show you a nice center tenderloin cut under the cellophane and when you open it you find things like the side trimming tucked underneath. I bought 4 Prime Grade Fillet minions steaks and only one of them was a center steak cut. The rest are going to be used ion some kind of stew. Unless you buy the whole shrink wrap beef tenderloin and butcher it yourself you are going to get a lot of expensive "stew meat". Next time I'll go to Safeway and talk to the butcher (we were in a hurry that day and feeling under the weather)


----------



## CEH1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Another vote for Snake River Farms.


----------



## Davidh (Jan 4, 2020)

Im going to have to vote for snake river farms also. great selection and high quality.


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2020)

Worst thread ever. I never thought I’d be considering shelling out $115 for 2 dry aged prime strip steaks, but here we are.


----------



## Michi (Jan 4, 2020)

ian said:


> Worst thread ever. I never thought I’d be considering shelling out $115 for 2 dry aged prime strip steaks, but here we are.


… so you can cut it with $1000 honyaki. Makes perfect sense…


----------



## stringer (Jan 4, 2020)

Whole Foods has decent beef usually.


----------



## GoodMagic (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve never had any problems with Costco, and have gotten some really nice usda prime beef. Mostly ny strip and ribeye though. The always have a nice selection. They do delivery too via the website.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 4, 2020)

+1 Snake River Farms

I also use D'Artagnan quite a bit - FWIW I wait for free shipping though ... also I can't speak for the Ribeye's but I have been very happy with a variety of Pork (several cuts), Beef Short Rib & Flank plus several Fowl ... The beef did require a bit of trim but kinda what I wanted for a cut ...

Costco - been very happy with their Prime (but haven't used their mailing services ... several in driving distance ... if you do go try an get there early / not weekend and ask the butcher staff to cut you a piece - it is COSTCO so they will open it / cut it / ask you if you want it / cut open another if it isn't to your liking ... really amazing customer service really - they will then cut from which ever end you prefer (long or short or in the middle) to what ever thickness you want / trim / package and hand it to you ... 

There is a Costco in Sequim so might be worth a trip IMO ... where in the "hinterlands" you at? I'm headed up that way in the next year permanently ...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 4, 2020)

My third wife worked at a fairly upscale restaurant. She said the chef used to trim strip loins into tenderloin shaped fillets. She said the customers always loved their fillet mignon’s. I’ve also noticed that our local food emporium now sells “loin fillets” obviously shaped the same way. Just a thought.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 4, 2020)

Here’s the result of a Costco tenderloin that I prepped a while back. The result was six nice fillets and some nice beef trim.


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 4, 2020)

A Costco PSMO is actually a great deal. If you're comfortable breaking it down, as Brian clearly is, then it makes good sense.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 4, 2020)

Namaxy said:


> A Costco PSMO is actually a great deal. If you're comfortable breaking it down, as Brian clearly is, then it makes good sense.


Or you can toss the whole thing on a grill for a few minutes and have an amazing meal, but then that's not what the OP was asking. Shutting up.


----------



## zeaderan (Jan 4, 2020)

How about crowdcow.com if price is not a concern? I only tried it once case it was expensive but found it a good experience...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 4, 2020)

I take my boat over to Anacortes a few times a year. I’ve found the selection of beef at the meat department in Safeway in Anacortes to be excellent. A complete range of grass and grain fed beef to USDA prime. I imagine that meat is available in other Safeway’s in WA. I haven’t ordered from any of the suppliers mentioned but I have eaten Japanese Wagu beef. I honestly can’t imagine any better beef than the USDA Prime that I have received from Safeway. Dry aging definitely makes a difference but I don’t think you have to mail order your steaks to get dry aged meat. If you’re not inclined to trim your tenderloin yourself I’m sure the Safeway butchers are more than capable of doing the job. So I don’t get buying a $75 mail order steak ... but then maybe I’m just missing something. I’m open to being educated.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 4, 2020)

GoodMagic said:


> I’ve never had any problems with Costco, and have gotten some really nice usda prime beef. Mostly ny strip and ribeye though. The always have a nice selection. They do delivery too via the website.


I bought a 7lb prime rib and 3lbs of rib eye cap from Costco last week. (Not pre-packaged, but from an actual butcher's counter). It was all really, really good beef. I've never seen rib eye cap for sale at Costco before, so I snapped it up. I grilled it tonight and it was devine.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jan 5, 2020)

Check out Pat La Frieda.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 5, 2020)

lowercasebill said:


> Check out Pat La Frieda.



Thx - will definitely check them out / funnier that I grew up in Bergen County NJ ... different century but still ... LOL ...


----------



## lowercasebill (Jan 5, 2020)

I got a gift cert for them for retirement. Thread has motivated me to order this week 
Will post start to finish.


----------

